# visual memo



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2008)

If anyone here uses visual memo for the Pochmann or M2 methods, can you explain how you do it? Also, if you can remember, can you explain the way in which you practiced your visual memo method?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 22, 2008)

See some responses here.

Practice? Well, a BLD solve a day for half a year should do it!


----------



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2008)

i thought u didn't like/use Pochmann's methods.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2008)

srry for the double post but does visual even work well for the Pochmann methods?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 22, 2008)

I use visual and the old pochmann method, they work great together for me due to the fact that there is only two steps to memorize for.

For corners and well as edges, I don't have anything concrete memorized so I couldn't explain how I do it the way I do. I just sorta memorize paths to the position/face that the piece needs to go to until I'm back where I started. I get alot of DNFs, so just use images or something


----------



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2008)

lol. tried, but images/letters/numbers didn't work 2 well 4 me...


----------



## SajberPinGu (Apr 22, 2008)

If your going to use Pochman make up images for the pieces and then memo which order they come to the buffer in(or more like now im going to "shoot" this piece).
Ofcourse you have to train on your images and memo and in the beginning it takes TIME!

Pratice is the only way to success, dont give up right away.


----------



## joey (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't particularily like the term visual, but maybe thats just me. Basically, you just *have* to remember the cube. Not what it looks like, just the order of cubies. Try memorise in groups. I mostly memorise in groups of 2-4. On VERY easy scrambles, I have memorised in large groups, such as 8 edge pieces in one pass.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been trying to do corners using Pochmann method in the last few days only using visual memo. I just tap the stickers i need to shoot to and try to remember them. I find it really hard actually  There must be some way to speed the process up. I can remember up to about 6 or so stickers always, but then it depends on the case. If i get a lucky scramble I can do entire corners using this method, but it isnt consistent at all. Makes me actually doubt that its really even possible sometimes.


----------

